# 3 bucket method



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

the THREE bucket method, to be sure to be sure ! and i love the "wax" finger drawing on the car. :thumb:

http://www.strathycruise.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=915037


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

looks like a good job, although looking at the pics they could have done a better job on the alloys and arches, after all the guy did say this was their top package.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Correct me if im wrong is that just a standard DJ smoke machine?

http://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk/shop/flypage/product_id/35562

can you just use the anti bacterial solution in a normal DJ fogger then?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought the same, looks good, but the alloys needed more attentoin


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

God good old Strathycruise

here's my old Corsa...ah the good old days!


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

What's with the masks when polishing


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like they did a good job

the 3rd bucket just goes to show how much crap is removed by using a rinse bucket


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like a good job. Anyone here use a fog machine??? What are the benefits??


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> God good old Strathycruise
> 
> here's my old Corsa...ah the good old days!


hahaha nice 1 graham!

ive considered the 3 bucket method before, spose it would help further.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

declanswan said:


> Looks like a good job. Anyone here use a fog machine??? What are the benefits??


I use a fogger. The smell from the fog only last a few weeks at most. What i have found is that depending on what fogging fluid you use, it does neutralise any bad odours within the vehicle. Most fluid have anti-bacterial agents in them which kill-off some some nasty bugs that maybe in the vehicle. 
As a side note. It can also be used in the house too to kill any nasty stale smoke or pet smells.

I dont use mine that much, but its an extra string to the bow.

Steve.


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

Looks like the Two BM is dead long live the Three BM.

Steve.


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

but no grit guards ?????? nice job tho


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

3 bucket method ! only just getting my head round the 2 bucket :speechles


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

theDodo said:


> but no grit guards ?????? nice job tho


I tend to shy away from GG's. But only because I never shove my mitt deep into the bucket. Just a real good 'shimmy' at the top 1/3rd of the bucket does the trick.


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I tend to shy away from GG's. But only because I never shove my mitt deep into the bucket. Just a real good 'shimmy' at the top 1/3rd of the bucket does the trick.


i double dare you to try to shove a wookie's fist down only the top 1/3 of a bucket - lol

what size buckets you have mate?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

theDodo said:


> i double dare you to try to shove a wookie's fist down only the top 1/3 of a bucket - lol
> 
> what size buckets you have mate?


er, the Dodo Buckets of course!!!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

> After claying, the door seals and lights were masked up before machine polishing with 4 high power lamps


.

Now that's a time saver


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

theDodo said:


> i double dare you to try to shove a wookie's fist down only the top 1/3 of a bucket - lol
> 
> what size buckets you have mate?





The Detail Doctor said:


> er, the Dodo Buckets of course!!!


it is a close call, i just tried it and it is not possible to get the whole wookie fist into just the top 1/3 of the bucket unless you hold it flat.....

so i might have to retract the double dare on a technicality..... lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> .
> 
> Now that's a time saver


:lol: :lol:

he used a washmitt on the wheels.. brush not better? and cheaper?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

theDodo said:


> it is a close call, i just tried it and it is not possible to get the whole wookie fist into just the top 1/3 of the bucket unless you hold it flat.....
> 
> so i might have to retract the double dare on a technicality..... lol


Dam it.

Although I do intend to use GG's when using the Wookies Fist for the very reason you mention.


----------

